# Hostname error?



## Itproman (Oct 31, 2012)

When I installed FreeBSD, I put 'blackbox' for my hostname, when I should have put a fully qualified domain name, even if a fake one.
My Windows PCs show up in "Networks" in Gnome and so does 'Blackbox', but when I click on it, it says 'can't mount Blackbox.'
Is this because of the above mistake, and if so, how can I correct it?

If not so, how can I change the hostname to FQDN format and does it needs to be in /etc/hosts?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2012)

The file browser is probably trying to mount network filesystems.  Unless "blackbox" provides some (Samba or maybe NFS), that will fail.  It's an error in expectations more than anything else.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2012)

Changing the hostname is as simple as editing /etc/rc.conf:

```
hostname="myhost.example.com"
```


----------

